# Acrylic Spraybar/Intake



## Lee Sweeting (2 Oct 2013)

Hi, does anyone know anywhere i could buy an acrylic spraybar/intake from? I'm not really interested in the glass versions (i've already broken a glass intake). 

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## squid102 (2 Oct 2013)

If you want the tubing to make it yourself, I've just bought some from The Clear Plastic Shop, Acrylic Tube, Plastic Rod, Perspex Profile. Quick delivery but expensive postage.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (2 Oct 2013)

Thanks for that squid, i might give it a go.


----------



## Lindy (2 Oct 2013)

I've bought acrylic tube on ebay for spray bar and there are acrylic lily pipes on ebay. I'm waiting for a 9/12mm set that cost 10.99 inc postage so may be crap but we'll see. Coming from HK so may be a while...


----------



## Lee Sweeting (2 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I've bought acrylic tube on ebay for spray bar and there are acrylic lily pipes on ebay. I'm waiting for a 9/12mm set that cost 10.99 inc postage so may be crap but we'll see. Coming from HK so may be a while...


 

Have you got a link to the acrylic pipes? I'm really thinking that i might attempt to make a spray bar myself. I'm not to sure about making the intake though 

Thanks


----------



## tim (3 Oct 2013)

Hi lee, you can make the intake and leave end open and use a mesh shrimp filter guard if you don't mind the aesthetics of them, that's how I have mine on my nano.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (3 Oct 2013)

Thanks Tim! I did think about using some acrylic rod (non extruded) to cap the end. I'm more worried about bending the acrylic, i've never done anything like it before. Also i was looking for some tube with a 17mm outer diameter but no one seems to make that size? I have a tetra tec ex1200, the hose dimensions are 16/22 so i need some acrylic tube that my hose will just slide over. I can't seem to find any 18mm either.


----------



## tim (3 Oct 2013)

You really need the internal diameter of the acrylic and the hose to match up mate or til restrict flow the hose dipped in boiling water will stretch, bending the acrylic takes a bit of practice and patience my first few attempts didn't go well


----------



## Lee Sweeting (3 Oct 2013)

Haha! Thanks Tim! Anything i can find online with an internal diameter of 16mm has an external diameter of about 22m. I don't think my hose will stretch that far!? Not sure what to do if i'm honest?


----------



## sa80mark (3 Oct 2013)

How about seeing if you can some with an internal of 20mm and push your hose inside the acrylic ? Ive done this all be it on a 9mm pipe


----------



## Lee Sweeting (3 Oct 2013)

Hi Mark! I only have a 125 ltr tank, a tube that big would probably be more intrusive than the grey spraybar i have at the minute. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## sa80mark (3 Oct 2013)

Yes you might be right there


----------



## squid102 (3 Oct 2013)

Lee, I've just been through all this with my Ehiem 2217s. What are the internal dimensions on the intake/outlet that come with your filter?

The intake on mine that went with the 22/16 tubing measured at 17/14 (so 14mm internal diameter). I spent a long time trying to match this without success. The closet I could find was 16/12 or 18/12. I couldn't find 16/14, 17/14 or 18/14. I this the wall thickness is always in whole millimetres. In the end I went with 16/12. On the Eheim the intake is larger than the outlet anyway.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (3 Oct 2013)

squid102 said:


> Lee, I've just been through all this with my Ehiem 2217s. What are the internal dimensions on the intake/outlet that come with your filter?
> 
> The intake on mine that went with the 22/16 tubing measured at 17/14 (so 14mm internal diameter). I spent a long time trying to match this without success. The closet I could find was 16/12 or 18/12. I couldn't find 16/14, 17/14 or 18/14. I this the wall thickness is always in whole millimetres. In the end I went with 16/12. On the Eheim the intake is larger than the outlet anyway.


 

Hi squid! The dimensions of my filter intake/outlet are 22mm od, 16mm id.

I'm not sure if i've read your post right, but if you go with a smaller outer diameter then that of your filter hose, how did you fit it to the acrylic pipe? In my case i would have to go with a 17 or18mm od on the acrylic tube so my filter hose would have a snug fit.

I did see some tube with an od of 19mm but the id was 13mml. That might work but i don't want to restrict the flow from my filter.


----------



## squid102 (3 Oct 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Hi squid! The dimensions of my filter intake/outlet are 22mm od, 16mm id.



Is that the dimensions of the hose or the original spray bar/lily pipe? It's the dimensions of the rigid plastic spraybar and outlet in the tank you are trying to replace that I was after to see what the internal diameter on those is because that is the important bit.

For example:
My hose is 22/16 (22mm od, 16mm id)
The acrylic tubing I bought is 16/12 (16mm od, 12mm id)
It replaces a solid bent bit of green plastic tube that is 17/14 (17mm od, 14mm id)
However, on the return side of my filter the hose is 16/12 anyway and the supplied spraybar is 13/10.

So check to see what the smallest internal diameter on all the parts is (hoses, tubes, taps, connectors) and don't drop below that.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (3 Oct 2013)

Ah! I see, i'll get that checked.

Thanks Squid.


----------

